# PXE and serial console installation



## W1SKCC (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

i've the same problem like this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3736&highlight=pxe+serial+console

I would like to install FreeBSD on my ALIX3d2 with PXE and the serial console.

The file transfer of "pxeboot" works, but that's all. The last output on the serial console is this:


```
CLIENT IP: 192.168.85.101  MASK: 255.255.255.0  DHCP IP: 192.168.85.100
GATEWAY IP: 192.168.85.254
PXE Loader 1.00

Building the boot loader arguments
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader
```

I changed my "loader.conf" to this:


```
mfsroot_load="YES"
mfsroot_type="mfs_root"
mfsroot_name="/boot/mfsroot"
comconsole_speed="9600"
console="comconsole"
```
(adding the last two lines)

...but it's still not working.

btw: is it possible that the loader.conf isn't used at this time of the boot process? Because i can't see a TFTP-transfer of this file!?

Please HELP!!!

Thanks!


----------



## honk (Oct 3, 2009)

My loader.conf looks like this:


```
console=comconsole
comconsole_speed=115200
```

My tinybios is configured to use a terminal speed of 115200 also. pxeboot is fetched from your tftp-server. Usually pxeboot will then try to mount the root path via NFS (not tftp, this could be changed by recompiling). So make sure NFS works.

cheers,
honk


----------

